# tant que



## Kouyu

Je pourchasserai Oba
tant que j'aurai un souffle de vie.

Perseguiré a Oba
encuanto tenga un rastro de vida/ hasta mi último aliento.

Une idée?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola, bonsoir
La deuxième est mieux. Il y a aussi
Mientras tenga un hilo/brizna de vida
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## romanokiss

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Como traduciriais esto:
Tant qu'ils ne viendront pas, je ne partirai pas ...
Hasta que no vengan, no saldré

Gracias !


----------



## lpfr

Oui, ta traduction es bonne.

Aussi:

Hasta que no vengan, no me iré.


----------



## Paquita

Autre option : "mientras no vengan"


----------



## romanokiss

Ok, merci ... C'est vrai que dans ce cas "irse" est mieux que "salir".
Sinon, ça fonctionne aussi avec le passé ?
Ex : tant que nous n'avons pas fini, il reste là
hasta que nos hemos acabado, se queda qui


----------



## Paquita

romanokiss said:


> Ok, merci ... C'est vrai que dans ce cas "irse" est mieux que "salir".
> Sinon, ça fonctionne aussi avec le passé ?
> Ex : tant que nous n'avons pas fini, il reste là
> hasta que nos hemos acabado, se queda qui


 
Je ne pense pas que "nous n'avons pas fini" ait un sens passé ...

Tant que nous n'avions pas fini, il restait là, oui

Je ne pense pas que ta proposition soit correcte, je garderais "acabemos", mais je ne sais pas pourquoi ..."hayamos acabado" ne me dit rien non plus...


----------



## GURB

Tout comme la locution française correspondante, hasta que= jusqu'à ce que, se construit avec l'indicatif ou le subjonctif en fonction du caractère réel ou virtuel de ce qui est exprimé. Me quedé hasta que entró Paco.


----------



## Maimai

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Es correcta esta frase:
"No puedes enviar email mientras el codigo cuenta no exista"??
(quierro decir que cuando tenga un codigo cuenta, podra enviar email)
Saludos!


----------



## Paquita

Je dirais "hasta que tenga(s) (selon sujet)" ...
Attends cependant confirmation


----------



## irumaya

A ver qué te parece esto:

"No podrás enviar el e-mail hasta que tengas/poseas un código de cuenta"

Saludos


----------



## Maimai

Gracias a los dos!
Que les parece: No podrás enviar e-mail hasta que crees un código de cuenta"  (para conservar la idea de que este código no existe en este momento) ?
o quizas : "hasta que un código  haya sido creado" (porque no es preciso que la presona que se encarga crear el código sea la misma que la persona que lee este mensaje) ??

Saludos


----------



## irumaya

Perfecto! Yo sólo corregiría:

"No podrás enviar *el *e-mail hasta que crees un código de cuenta"

Por otra parte, no sé si es tu intención, pero estás tuteando. Si quieres escribir de "usted" (vous, pas tu):

"No podrá enviar el e-mail hasta que cree un código de cuenta"

Un saludo!


----------



## Paquita

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de changer "tengas" parfaitement compréhensible  en "crees" avec son interférence possible avec le verbe "creer". Tu dois "avoir" un code, peu importe que tu doives en créer un ou retrouver celui que tu avais et que  tu as égaré !


----------



## Maimai

"No podrás enviar *el *e-mail.." se trata de enviar este e-mail que está escribiendo, no?
pero, si quierro decir : enviar e-mail(s) en general?? 

 la phrase en français est la suivante: "Tu ne pourras pas envoyer d'email tant que le code compte n'existe pas" (s'il n'existe pas, il s'agit bien de la créer, non?)

Gracias a las dos!


----------



## irumaya

En mi opinión, no se confunde el verbo "crear" con "creer" escrito en este contexto. Todo depende de si deseas aportar la información adicional de que es necesaria la creación del código por parte de la persona a la que le envías esa frase.

En cuanto al artículo a emplear, 

"No podrás enviar e-mails..."
"No podrás enviar correos electrónicos..."

Si quieres hablar de correos electrónicos en general, escríbelo en plural sin artículo ninguno. 

Un saludo!


----------



## solsalama

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡Hola!
¿Me podrían audar con esta frase?
"Tant qu'on ne voit en Dieu que la puissance (le Dieu-cause), on est idolâtre, et l'on passe à côté de l'essentel. 

Me plantea problemas el "tant qu'on ne...". Es temporal (mientras...) o de comparación, o condicional...?

Sería algo así como: "Si sólo vemos en Dios el poder, somos". O me esto confundiendo toalmente con el significado de la expresión?? Muchas gracias,
So


----------



## Conchita57

"Tant que" se puede traducir aquí por "mientras que".

PD: No, no te confundes con el significado.


----------



## solsalama

muchas gracias...


----------



## GURB

Hola
  Se puede traducir por* mientras*, a solas, pero no por _mientras que_ que conlleva un matiz de oposición, un valor adversativo que no existe en "tant que".


----------



## Conchita57

GURB said:


> Hola
> Se puede traducir por* mientras*, a solas, pero no por _mientras que_ que conlleva un matiz de oposición, un valor adversativo que no existe en "tant que".



Tienes razón, gracias por la aclaración.

También convendría añadir que es "mientras + subjuntivo".


----------



## solsalama

genial
gracias chicos


----------



## Melismelos

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Je voudrais traduire:

La liberté est la faculté d'agir selon sa volonté *tant que* cela reste dans le cadre de la loi
j'ai traduit : 
La libertad es el derecho de actuar según su voluntad mientras quede en el marco de la ley.

est ce que c'est bon ? merci d'avance


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

Bonjour,
OUI.Tant que = "Mientras" suivi du subjonctif
Suerte.


----------



## zaza!

Y "siempre y cuando"?


----------



## fragnol123

Me parece mejor _siempre y cuando _(+ subjuntivo). Un saludo.


----------



## Domtom

Melismelos said:


> La liberté est la faculté d'agir selon sa volonté *tant que* cela reste dans le cadre de la loi
> j'ai traduit :
> La libertad es el derecho de actuar según su voluntad mientras quede en el marco de la ley.


 
La libertad es la facultad / capacidad (pero me gusta más facultad) de actuar / obrar según su voluntad siempre y cuando se ejerza dentro de la ley (o aun: se encuentre dentro de los límites de la ley).


----------



## marialadelbarrio

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, no estoy segura al respecto de la siguiente oración. Agradeceria sus ayudas:

"On reste dans l'angoisse tant qu'on n'agit pas vers l'exterieur. Mais pour agir sur l'exterieur, encore faudrait-il  le pouvoir. C'est alors que le spectatuer percoit ce qu'il en est de son alienation par rapport au monde"

Mi intento de comprensión:

Se permanece en la angustia mientras que no se trate de una exteriorización. Pero para asumir la exterioridad es necesario el poder. Es entonces cuando el espectador percibe eso que lo aliena del mundo.

Muchas gracias.

Maria


----------



## Paquita

Varias confusiones:
- "on n'agit" (actuar, ejercer su acción) no es "il s'agit" (tratarse) ni "asumir"
- "vers" no es "de"
- "le pouvoir" no es artículo + sustantivo sino pronombre + infinitivo
-"ce qu'il en est de" no es "lo que"

Creo que tendrás que repasar las definiciones o traducciones de los diccionarios, y los hilos existentes para cada expresión, y si te quedan dudas, abrir tantos hilos como problemas...


----------



## Ruby_Alex

¿Se podría traducir como?:
-Se actua sobre la angustia mientras que no se actua hacía el exterior. Pero para actuar(o hacer efecto) en el exterior otra vez haría falta... _el poder _eso es entonces lo que el expectador percibe lo cual le es propio de su alienación con respecto al mundo.
A mi que sea pronombre mas infinitivo no me tiene sentido. ce qu'il *en; *pero ese en si que me hacecomerme la cabesa y no tengo ni idea a qué sustituirlo.


----------



## Anne-Clémence

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
après tant que il faut mettre le subjonctif ou l'indicatif ?
Par exemple, "tant que tu reste à la maison, je ne pars pas à Paris".

je veux traduire en espagnol


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Subjonctif:

Mientras estés en casa, no me voy a París.


----------



## BCarito

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​¿Por favor me pueden explicar el significado de la siguiente frase?

"Tant que l'université sera tenue d'accepter n'importe qui, elle restera paralysée."

No entiendo si estará palarizada hasta que empiece a recibir a cualquiera o seguirá paralizada hasta que deje de recibir a cualquiera. 

Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

BCarito said:


> seguirá paralizada hasta que deje de recibir a cualquiera. ​



o  mientras la obliguen a que acepte a cualquiera


----------



## BCarito

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Pandora's box

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir comment traduire :

vous pouvez venir avec d'autres personnes, tant que vous me prévenez avant.

podéis venir con otra gente, mientras que me aviséis antes.

est ce correct?

merci


----------



## Pipounette

Bonjour Pandora's box,

"Siempre que" serait mieux: Podéis venir con otras personas, siempre que me aviséis antes.
Cordialement,
Pipounette


----------



## Lexinauta

También puede decirse: 'Podéis venir con otras personas, *con tal que* me aviséis antes'.


----------



## eleanor66

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour ! 

Je voulais traduire cette phrase "tant que je respire j'espère" en je ne sais pas si je dois mettre "mientras respiro espero" ou "tanto como respiro espero" ? 
ou un autre mot ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## chlapec

Pour garder le sens de "aussi longtemps que", j'utiliserais le subjonctif en espagnol: "mientras respir*e*, espero/esperaré". On peut aussi le rédiger d'une façon plus élaborée: "en tanto no deje de respirar, seguiré esperando".


----------



## eleanor66

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

-... seguiré teniendo esperanzas

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> Claro, y es que esta versión, *Chlapec*, no ofrece confusión entre la esperanza y la espera. Aunque pierda el ritmo original, gana en definición.
> 
> Otra posibilidad, solo para conservar el ritmo:
> 
> *- mientras respire, confío *


----------



## Mister Draken

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Trato de comprender una frase de J.J. Roussseau, pero las traducciones agregan un matiz adversativo que no me convence.

*« Tant que plusieurs hommes réunis se considèrent comme un seul corps, ils n'ont qu'une seule volonté, qui se rapporte à la commune conservation, et au bien-être général »*

Todas dice algo así como: 

“Mientras que varios hombres reunidos se consideran a sí mismos como un solo cuerpo, no tienen más que una voluntad, que se dirige a la mutua conservación y al bienestar general” 

Escucho ideas, propuestas, sugerencias.  ¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## galizano

La verdad, no veo ningún matiz adversativo en la frase; por eso te propongo "mientras". Lo veo como un valor temporal.


----------



## Paquita

Si leemos la frase "entre las líneas" creo que debemos entender una segunda intención que es: "el día que varios... dejen de considerarse...dejarán de tener...."

No sé si es el valor adversativo al que te refieres...

Lo dejaría también en "mientras" y no "mientras que": si hay valor adversativo, lo sugiere la construcción de la frase, no la conjunción utilizada. Bueno, así lo entiendo...ya que "tant que" no es "tandis que".

_____________________________
Nota de moderación: he cambiado de hilo tu pregunta ya que "tant que" en tu frase no viene seguido de una negación como las del otro hilo en que la pusiste... La negación está en la otra proposición
Tal vez te hayan despistado las respuestas de allí.


----------



## Sanja1

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola:

Quiero traducir lo siguiente:

"On continuera de vendre cet objet tant qu'il y aura des gens qui en demanderont."

Mi ensayo: Seguiremos vendiendo este objeto* mientras haya demanda.*

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## galizano

Bonjour 

Si tu lis ce fil depuis le début tu auras la réponse. Bonne lecture


----------



## mercebri

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenos días: tengo una de esas dudas terribles en las que no sé si la frase tiene un sentido o el contrario. Es debido a la expresión "tant que l'on".

La frase es esta:
"Il n'y a pas de solution tant que l'on reste dans un espace à deux dimensions".

Se refiere a la solución de un problema de física y/o matemáticas.

Entonces no sé si "NO hay solución MIENTRAS QUE permanezcamos en un espacio bidimensional", o si "NO hay solución SALVO que permanezcamos en un espacio bidimensional". Como véis, mis dos opciones tienen significados opuestos...

Saludos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

_tant que_ expresa tiempo: mientras (y no _mientras qu_e que expresa oposición)
mientras quedamos... no hay solución; en cambio si lo pensamos con tres dimensiones, ahora sí la hay. (o algo por el estilo...)
mientras + indicativo ya que no hay noción de futuro en el texto de origen (mientras quedemos = tant que l'on rest*era*)


----------



## mercebri

Ahora lo veo clarísimo. ¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------

